# More good ideas for new puppy owners!



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

This time from Susan Garrett, who ALSO has lots of good on-line stuff!: https://susangarrettdogagility.com/...kGP2-qLFnCf3hhO1_IbcLVXWefKIN2Gu6cx43MThIRi4E


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Great resource.:smile2:


----------

